# Still looking for a R34 GTR



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

*Does anyone know this car on the forum R34 gtr V spec 2 ?

https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...nissan-skyline-r34-gtr-v-spec-ii-2002/7295707*


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Call me suspicious, but it's around £10k under priced.
So give it a good check over before you hand over any money.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks like a good spec though.

Who built it?


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok guys a update ,

Ill be hopefully at jap show at santa pod this weekend with the club.


----------



## RMAF88 (Apr 12, 2012)

dippa said:


> *Does anyone know this car on the forum R34 gtr V spec 2 ?
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...nissan-skyline-r34-gtr-v-spec-ii-2002/7295707*


Headlights from a R34 GTT? I stand corrected.

Saw your white vspec II , looks fantastic.


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

*still buzzing*

Hi thanks I'm still buzzing from actually owning this vehicle !! it reallyy is the dream car for myself and gives me great smile every time i look at it !!



RMAF88 said:


> Headlights from a R34 GTT? I stand corrected.
> 
> Saw your white vspec II , looks fantastic.


----------

